# I can’t believe I found him at my LFS!! New betta!!



## bettachoice (Apr 8, 2020)

What should I name him?! Orange koi plakat 🥺


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hes gorgeous im not very creative with names so I cant help you there (my bettas name is Pig 😂)


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Orange Julius
Julius
Lord Julius
Simba (my yellow mystery snails name)
Solar
Jupiter! He looks like the planet Jupiter


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

How about "Ranger"? Or "Orange Justice".


----------



## BuckysFish (Apr 4, 2020)

Call him Asiimov.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

VSS Unity (originally known as VSS Voyager. It is a SpaceShipTwo class suborbital rocket-powered crewed spaceplane). 😁


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

So pretty, congrats on the find!


----------



## BettaBoii (Mar 21, 2020)

I have a Nemo koi betta named Picasso


----------



## BettaBoii (Mar 21, 2020)

Lucky find btw, very pretty


----------



## bettachoice (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks for the input everybody! I decided to name him Koji, which translates to happy son 😌 and also matches the theme of my tank


----------



## StormMyst.Bettas (Apr 8, 2020)

bettachoice said:


> What should I name him?! Orange koi plakat 🥺
> View attachment 1017126
> View attachment 1017127


Beautiful candy koi


----------



## areese (Mar 8, 2020)

bettachoice said:


> What should I name him?! Orange koi plakat 🥺
> View attachment 1017126
> View attachment 1017127


I had a female just like that witht he marble gene it may not stay orange mine turned blue so I would not go with an orange name.


----------



## kkelly09 (Jul 19, 2013)

bettachoice said:


> What should I name him?! Orange koi plakat 🥺
> View attachment 1017126
> View attachment 1017127


He is gorgeous! Love his coloring. I am terrible with names. My Bettas name is Alphabetta. Lol.


----------



## areese (Mar 8, 2020)

Here is what my betta looked like when I bought her and then she turned blue

















Now she looks like this! beautiful but not orange 😀


----------



## areese (Mar 8, 2020)

Here is my Julius but I could not decide if the is Orange Julius or Strawberry Julius


----------



## areese (Mar 8, 2020)

Gabriel who is truly and angel
Pi is a female Dumbo who is Gabriel's girlfriend and here are my sorority but not all the females have names yet, I just joined this forum so please forgive all the baby pictures at one time I have one more yellow female but I can only post 10 at a time


----------



## Capers7 (Mar 17, 2019)

areese said:


> Gabriel who is truly and angel
> Pi is a female Dumbo who is Gabriel's girlfriend and here are my sorority but not all the females have names yet, I just joined this forum so please forgive all the baby pictures at one time I have one more yellow female but I can only post 10 at a time


Your Bettas are beautiful!!


----------



## areese (Mar 8, 2020)

Capers7 said:


> Your Bettas are beautiful!!


Thank you most the people I know think I need an intervention. lol here is a recent picture of Gabriel resting on his plant


----------



## Capers7 (Mar 17, 2019)

areese said:


> Thank you most the people I know think I need an intervention. lol here is a recent picture of Gabriel resting on his plant


LOL! Me too. I have 6 Bettas, but 14 tanks, in an upstairs apartment. I posted a couple pics of mine under "Tank Dividers" just a couple minutes ago.


----------



## Capers7 (Mar 17, 2019)

areese said:


> Thank you most the people I know think I need an intervention. lol here is a recent picture of Gabriel resting on his plant


It is so cute how they rest on plants and things. My King Betta has been resting on the intake sponge filter, silly boy.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

kkelly09 said:


> I am terrible with names.


lol, me too


----------



## bettachoice (Apr 8, 2020)

areese said:


> Now she looks like this! beautiful but not orange


 Wow! So interesting. I have heard of this happening, and knew it was a option when I adopted him. I’m curious to see how he grows!! He does have some small specks of a gorgeous teal blue, so hopefully if he changes it’ll go to that! So shall see!!


----------

